# Pre-Ban Mags Question -- Pre-ban Colt 7.62 AR w/ milled pre-ban AK mags



## luceri (Oct 6, 2010)

I've got a question. 

With a pre-ban Colt AR-15 in 7.62, the mags that came with it were basically just standard 5.56 mags with a steel plate cover stating they're 7.62. They really give a TON of problems feeding into the AR. 

Is it legal in Massachusetts to use a pre-ban 5.56 AR mag and modify it with a pre-ban 7.62 AK mag so it functions properly in this firearm without error? Both the AR and AK mags would be preban, it'd just be milled together so the AR mag is cut off shortly after contact with the Colt's Lower, then the rest of the mag is the pre-ban AK mag connected to that milled AR mag. 

Would only the AK mag have to be preban since nearly all the AR mag would have to be milled away? 

Thanks in advance! I can't really find any mags for this firearm whatsoever, any help is appreciated.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

You might want to ask your question here: Northeastshooters.com - Northeastshooters.com News

There are a lot of knowledgeable people on that site.


----------

